# Icarus and the grey sun



## GianluigiG (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I'm a new user and I play the guitar.
please, check out the link below. it's my guitar work...I hope you'll like it!!
thank you all for watching!! rock on!!

YouTube - GIANLUIGI GIORGINO - ICARUS AND THE GREY SUN - HQ


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice playing! Welcome to the forum!
Looks like you have a nice studio as well!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I watched Icarus and also Yellow Room. Not typical shredding, speed with taste and style! I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoyed your playing!


----------

